# Illegal to shoot a homing pigeon in Pa.



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well people have asked and I have searched before in vein to find a law prohibiting the shooting or baiting and trapping of my pigeons. I never thought to look under Animal Cruelty Laws. There it was ;


5511. (K). A person commits a summary offense if he shoots, maims or kills any antwerp or homing pigeon, either while on flight or at rest, or detains or entraps any such pigeon which carries the name of it's owner.

Search animal cruelty laws in pa and you will find it. There are laws against shooting pigeon in Va. And Oh. I found also.
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

And also in NY.No person shall at any time, by any means or in any manner capture, kill or attempt to capture or kill any ntwerp or homing pigeon, wearing a ring or seamless leg band with its registered number stamped hereon; nor shall any person remove such mark. No person except the lawful owner shall detain, possess. r transport Antwerp or homing pigeons wearing a ring or seamless leg band with the registered number


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

This is Oh. ;
959.18 Prohibition against killing a carrier pigeon.
No person who is not the owner thereof, shall shoot, kill, or maim an Antwerp or homing pigeon, commonly known as "carrier" pigeon, nor shall such person entrap, catch, or detain a carrier pigeon, provided it has the name of the owner stamped upon its wing or tail, or has a band with the owner's name, initial, or number on its leg.

Effective Date: 10-01-1953

Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

orock said:


> Thanks for Sharing!


Your very much welcome, hope it serves some use for you.

Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is Va. ;
§ 18.2-145

Protection of homing pigeons.

It shall be unlawful for any person at any time or in any manner to hunt, pursue, take, capture, wound, maim, disfigure, or kill any homing pigeon of another person, or to make use of any pit or pitfall, scaffold, cage, snare, trap, net, baited hook or similar device or drug, poison chemical or explosive, for the purpose of injuring, capturing or killing any such homing pigeon, provided that any officer, employee or agent of a city or county acting pursuant to authority of an ordinance thereof may take, capture and kill pigeons in, on and about any building or structure devoted to business, commercial or industrial purposes when any pigeons are using such premises for roosting, resting or congregating thereon; all pigeons taken upon such premises shall be conclusively deemed not to be homing pigeons or the property of any person.

Any person violating any of the foregoing provisions shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor.

History

Code 1950, § 18.1-160; 1960, c. 358; 1975, cc. 14, 15.

Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

flight said:


> And also in NY.No person shall at any time, by any means or in any manner capture, kill or attempt to capture or kill any ntwerp or homing pigeon, wearing a ring or seamless leg band with its registered number stamped hereon; nor shall any person remove such mark. No person except the lawful owner shall detain, possess. r transport Antwerp or homing pigeons wearing a ring or seamless leg band with the registered number


Nice one Flight, thanks for posting !
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the lasted I saw for NJ, they voted to dissolve and or change some old laws in May, 2013, however this was updated in Sept. From what I see ;


23:4-54. Carrier pigeon protected; penalty
Any provision of law or of the State Fish and Game Code to the contrary notwithstanding, a person who traps, shoots, kills, steals, wounds or in any way detains a registered banded Antwerp or homing pigeon, commonly known as "carrier" pigeon, when on the wing or at rest, or while engaged in a flight, shall be subject to a fine of not less than ten dollars ($10.00) or more than twenty-five dollars ($25.00), or be imprisoned for a term not exceeding thirty days.

Amended by L.1948, c. 448, p. 1819, s. 64.

Sections: Previous 4-47 4-48 4-49 4-50 4-51 4-52 4-53 4-54 4-55 4-56 4-57 4-58 4-58.1 4-58.3 4-62.2 Next
Speak with a Lawyer in New Jersey

Get a quick answer to your legal question
Last modified: September 3, 2013

Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thinking, and this is very broad. I mean it not only applies to hunters and or punks, but would even apply to other pigeon guys who catch another guys bird and keep it. There are a lot of possibilities , catch a flyer with a bird that isn't theirs .
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a bump to keep others aware.
Kurps


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Does PA still have the pigeon shoots. I have seen were they show off the leg bands of pigeons. It seems that this would be one way of stopping this as it would be against the law beacause of the bands.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

The thing with that is that they purchased birds to shoot. So in fact they own the pigeons they are shooting. This law is referring to hunters and anyone who crosses paths with a banded pigeon.
Kurps


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Ok, i know this is an older post but*

I see the quote you have shown says "which carries the name of its owner". Most of us do not have a "name band" on our birds, its a numerical band.
I wonder how that sits with the "law". 
" we really NEED a properly worded law that will protect our birds from senseless killing by hunters, neighbors, etc. Three years ago I let my YB's out and I heard some shooting from our neighbor, I was concerned but left it pass. He has a target range and shoots all the time. Well, 7 birds never came back. Last fall I mentioned hawks getting my birds when I let them out and he said to let him know when I turn them loose so he doesn't shoot any of my birds. I think he shot the 7 birds 3 years ago - but that's water under the bridge. If he did or not doesn't matter now. Even at the time neither he or anyone else would know they are homing pigeons, could be "barn pigeons" for all they know.
My wife has 2 horses and in PA we have to "post" 3 large signs that warn people there are horses on the property. That's so we can't get sued because of their carelessness. 
I plan to write our Representative and ask him to sponsor a bill protecting our birds. I need information on other state's laws and their "code #'s or bill #'s. 
This is long I know , please bear with me.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Follow-up on previous post*

OK, I didn't want to keep going on too much on the previous post.

What are some of your ideas, concerns, etc. 
I thought about people would not know if the birds out there are homing pigeons or barn pigeons. I know kids and grown-ups love to shoot pigeons, I did it as a boy ( always tried to wound them and keep the banded ones !) and am sure many boys still hunt them. If the "bill" would state the birds they shoot "have to reside in a barn, silo, shed, out farm building - that would help protect the homing pigeons, I know lost, stray homers live in barns , but, we can't be too strict. We will have the farm owners who want the birds gone mad at us.
Another thing we could do was to post "signs", much like they do to property for "no hunting or no trespassing , etc ). The signs could say something like "Caution ! Homing pigeon loft(s) are located within 1/2 mile of this area. It is against Pennsylvania law to kill, wound or in any way harm a homing pigeon". And like the no hunting sign, it needs to be signed but the owner of the birds.

How about some input - what do you think.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

wildcat hunter said:


> OK, I didn't want to keep going on too much on the previous post.
> 
> What are some of your ideas, concerns, etc.
> I thought about people would not know if the birds out there are homing pigeons or barn pigeons. I know kids and grown-ups love to shoot pigeons, I did it as a boy ( always tried to wound them and keep the banded ones !) and am sure many boys still hunt them. If the "bill" would state the birds they shoot "have to reside in a barn, silo, shed, out farm building - that would help protect the homing pigeons, I know lost, stray homers live in barns , but, we can't be too strict. We will have the farm owners who want the birds gone mad at us.
> ...


Well Sir If laws stopped crime there would be no criminals.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

That's true, wouldn't life be nice. I may be kicking a stump on this but I thing we need something to "back us up" so when the birds get shot we have a comeback. 
Besides, our Representatives need to earn their pay.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would love to see an end to the cruel pigeonshoots. Thank you for posting the laws.


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

rpalmer said:


> Well Sir If laws stopped crime there would be no criminals.


In addition to that, without 'proof' of the act being committed and/or proof it was done intentionally and not by mistake laws are essentially useless and won't or can't be prosecuted... Suspicion and finger pointing of what might have happened isn't going to cut it...

I live on a farm, and although I'm not out blasting away pigeons or shooting everything that dares come onto the farm, the reality is that for most farm owners and people in rural ares the motto for removal of nuisance animals or predators is SSS... That lengthens to Shoot, Shovel & Shut up...

The real problem with any law protecting homers is that you are really going to have to prove malicious intent with solid evidence to get anyone in law enforcement or the courts to take notice or give a hoot...

I'm not saying stop lobbying for a law, it could most certainly come in handy for some limited cases, but it's not really going to change much in the big picture...


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

MEEP you are correct. SHARK has videos all over the internet on pigeon shoots and still they have not been able to bring anyone to justice. Pigeons to most of the public are just nuisance birds that need to be eradicated sad but true.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We just needto keep educating people about the specialness of pigeons then.


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

cwebster said:


> We just needto keep educating people about the specialness of pigeons then.


To play devils advocate, you must realize that there is another side to the coin... When you own a farm and pigeons are invading your barns, silos, sheds and other buildings while making a mess of the place, eating and destroying your crops or stored foods and/or covering your equipment and other items in piles of poop their is nothing the farmer is going to find special about that...

I personally don't have a pigeon problem myself, but I can relate as I do have a house sparrow problem in my main pull barn and trust me it's far from special even if they are 'cute' birds to most... They poop on everything, create 'fire' hazards with their nest and attract unwanted predators to the barn... For me the biggest blight is they will spend all day searching for seeds on my stacked and stored hay pooping all over it, and that is food for my pets so it's quite unwanted... This all combined essentially necessitates their removal with prejudice, just like it does for many farmers that have pigeon problems...

Yes, a homer in route home is a 'pet', I understand that, but I also understand the other side of the coin and understand that to a farmer if a pigeons lands on his/her property and joins the nuisance feral pigeon flock, you are not going to be able to sell how special that homer is to the farmer, it's just an invasive nuisance animal costing him trouble and money...


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

It is one thing if you have a farm and they are causing problems and a financial loss it is another to put them into pull boxes and as the boxes are opened to shoot them before they can get even 2 feet into the air. Then the injured ones are shoved into a garbage bag still alive. For those kind of pigeon shoots it should not be allowed. That's why clay targets were invented. I guess for some people the clay targets are too hard to shoot much easier to shoot a disoriented bird 2 feet off the ground. I hunt and there is a thing called fare chase with this it is not the case.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

WhiteHomers, i guess some people dont understand that it is not sporting to treat helpless birds that way. Thank you for your comments. I hope enforceable laws making pigeon shoots illegal are passed.


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

White Homers said:


> It is one thing if you have a farm and they are causing problems and a financial loss it is another to put them into pull boxes and as the boxes are opened to shoot them before they can get even 2 feet into the air. Then the injured ones are shoved into a garbage bag still alive. For those kind of pigeon shoots it should not be allowed. That's why clay targets were invented. I guess for some people the clay targets are too hard to shoot much easier to shoot a disoriented bird 2 feet off the ground. I hunt and there is a thing called fare chase with this it is not the case.


That sounds more like shooting captured invasive ferals then shooting homers... I personally believe any law should clearly differentiate between shooting a banded homer in route home and invasive destructive ferals causing damage...

I personally try to not enforce my personal removal of nuisance animals and hunting 'beliefs' upon others that might not share them because trust me it's a very fluid line in the sand and you will always find others that disagree with any point you draw that line at...


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

cwebster said:


> WhiteHomers, i guess some people dont understand that it is not sporting to treat helpless birds that way.


And the counter to that would say, some don't understand the destruction that nuisance animals can cause to some, especially on a farm... It's far from the black and white, good and bad line some like to pretend it is... The old saying to not be so fast to judge until you have walked in their shoes, certainly applies...

With that I guess I should not tell you how I take care of the 'helpless' house sparrows in my barn all summer long...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons killed in shoots arent nuisance birds but captured innocent birds who are shot up into the air a few feet then killed for human ego as a sick sport. They are kept in bad conditions and not fed, are often stolen or captured ferals and banded homers, who are shot inlarge numbers for sick entertainment and left to die slowly on the ground or be stomped by uncaring people or put into garbage cans while alive. Anything we can do to stop this would be a good thing in my opinion. Pigeons are kind lovely creatures who are good parents. They deserve better treatment than some cruel people give them. Anyone with nuisance birds such as sparrows, who are also just trying to survive and raise their young, hopefully can find less cruel ways to discourage them from nesting in places they are not wanted. In California, every year, swallows take up residence everywhere and luckily are protected by law. People are supposed to put special netting to discourage nest building. I wish wild and domestic species were protected everywhere. I know it is important to not judge others and to walk amile in someones shoes before criticizing but i find pigeon shoots unspeakable and hope some day that the practice will be eradicated.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Another issue*

My friend just left here ( picked up some young birds ), he said he has a problem coming up. Seems his neighbor bought a "drone". He has been flying it over his loft, my friend has not let his birds out yet but this could be a problem when he does. I told him to go over and talk to the kid, make scheduled times that will suit both of them to do their thing. I don't know if he will or not though. Something like this needs to be addressed by a law too - harassment of the pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, harassing pigeons should be illegal.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

My friend has a drone and he flew it right next to my loft a couple of times with the birds in the aviary to see what would happen and after the second time they could not care less. He has flown it above and next to the birds when they are loft flying and they fly like it isn't even there. I think predators are quite and this makes so much noise to them its ok. It is fun to watch were your birds go when they are out of sight.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

As said , this is not a black or white answer . I found that most police do not even know the law exists ! They need to be informed of the law . I don't blame farmers protecting their property . I will tell you that I received a call 1 time from a farmer who explained how he realized he had one of my racing pigeons hanging around his house . He continued to tell me how my pigeon preferred humans over the flock of ferals and he knew the bird was a lost homing pigeon . His family liked the hen so I let them keep her . Another thing that I would like to mention is recently racing pigeons and gambling have seemed to be associated with one another . I mean really ? I think PETA helped there . Lucky if you can buy a bag or 2 of feed for crying out loud ! Win more on a football game ! Well, there are times to get police involved & times not to . The important thing is to inform people that it is illegal . Knowledge of the law will help prevent most issues , I feel .

Kurps


----------

